# Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?



## Sporax (16. Januar 2017)

*Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?*

Hallo!
Folgendes Problem. Momentan wird bei uns das EntertainTV-Paket mit einer 16.000er Leitung genutzt. Wenn man sich nun HD-Sender anschaut, zieht das enorm viel  von der Internetgeschwindigkeit, so dass Seiten ewig brauchen bis sie laden. Des Weiteren leidet auch der Ping in Online-Spielen darunter, so dass Online-Spiele nicht spielbar sind.
Die Telekom bietet in unserer Straße leider nur eine Leitung von bis zu 16.000 an, Osnatel hingegen bis zu 100.000... Da ich noch bei meinen Eltern lebe und diese nicht auf das Entertain-Paket verzichten wollen, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man sich nicht einfach eine eigene Leitung nur für PC und Tablet von Osnatel zulegen könnte?
Das einzige was die Telekom laut Homepage anbieten würde wäre die "Magenta Zuhause M Hybridleitung" und da Frage ich mich halt ob die zusätzliche LTE Leitung irgendeine Besserung mit sich bringt...


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?*

Sofern 2 Zuleitungen für deine Wohnung vorhanden sind, grundsätzlich ja. In 99,99% der Fälle ist das aber ausgeschlossen (ausser man darf selber eine 2te Zuleitung zb durch nen Schornsteinschacht legen)
In der Wohnung sollte dann aber auch ein entsprechendes Patchfeld vorhanden sein, oder man muss auf zb DLAN setzen


----------



## Merowinger0807 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?*

Also das die Pings unter Entertain leiden kann ich mir pauschal erstmal nicht vorstellen. Habe selber Entertain, zwar mit ner 50.000er Leitung aber selbst wenn meine Frau mal wieder simultan ZWEI Serien/Filme in HD aufnimmt und wir nebenbei mit zwei Rechnern im Netz sind und auch hier teils downloaden UND nebenbei in MMO's unterwegs sind habe ich konstante Pings von 50-60ms. Höchstens mal nen Aussetzer mit 100ms aber das wars auch.
Kann auch am DSLAM liegen an dem ihr hängt bzw. an der "allgemeinen" Auslastung an eurem Verteiler an dem ihr hängt. Hast Du die Pings mal über den Tag verteilt geprüft?
zB. morgens, mittags, nachmittags, abends, nachts usw?

Zu Deiner anderen Frage... 
Meines Wissens nach geht es so einfach nicht.  Wenn Du jetzt zB. bei Osnatel einen Anschluss beauftragst wirst Du mit an nahezu 100%ig grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die Antwort bekommen "Anschluss ist bereits belegt"
Sprich, es bräuchte einen zweiten separaten Anschluss (vom Keller hoch zu Dir gezogen). Sofern Du/ihr in einem eigenen Haus wohnt ist es evtl. realisierbar. In einer Mietwohnung wird's zu 99,9% nicht klappen

Daher... wenn Du/ihr wirklich "mehr" Geschwindigkeit braucht/wollt wäre in dem Falle die Hybridlösung die einzige Möglichkeit. Würde mich an Deiner Stelle aber mal schlau machen ob LTE bei euch überhaupt voll verfügbar ist.


----------



## Laudian (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?*

Ein zweiter Anbieter über Kabel wäre problemlos möglich, über die Kupferleitung nicht.

Und das Telekom Hybrid funktioniert durchaus sehr gut, vorausgesetzt bei dir gibt es auch LTE zuhause.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ein zweiter Anbieter über Kabel wäre problemlos möglich, über die Kupferleitung nicht.



Das fällt mir jetzt auch ein... Kabelanschluss als "zweiter" Anschluss 
Stimmt.... so könnte man es evtl. auch machen. Sofern der TE auch selbigen bei sich daheim hat.


----------



## bschicht86 (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?*

Sofern die Anschlussbox vom Kupferkabel noch genügend freie Adern hat ist auch ein 2.ter Anschluss möglich. Hatte ich damals bei meinen Eltern genauso gemacht. Sie hatten 6.000er von der Telekom, ich hab über ein 2.tes Adernpaar 16.000 von 1&1 bekommen. Musste mir nur eine Leitung von meinem Zimmer zur Anschlussbox ziehen.


----------



## der_yappi (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?*

Da die Telekom bei uns nur 2MBit über das Telefonkabel bringen kann, habe ich mir noch (damals) via KabelBW einen Internetanschluss über das TV-Kabel zugelegt.
War ohne Probs möglich.
Ebenso wäre die schon genannte DSL-Hybrid-Methode möglich (also diesen speziellen Hybridrouter der xDSL und LTE kann - soweit ich weiß nur Telekom)
Aber zwei Anbieter auf einem Telefonanschluss geht nicht.
Wenns aber ein Haus ist wo es wirklich zwei getrennte physische Anschlüsse fürs Telefon gibt (zB einmal für die vermietete  Einliegewohnung und einmal für den Hausbesitzer im ersten Stock) sollte es möglich sein. Dann zahlste halt auch zwei mal Grundgebühr / zwei mal den Tarif...


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?*



Laudian schrieb:


> über die Kupferleitung nicht.



und wieso?


----------



## Shortgamer (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?*

Telekom kündigen und zu Osnatel gehen, was gibt es da noch zu diskutieren? 
Entertain hält vom kündigen ab? Was ein Quatsch.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Zwei Anbieter gleichzeitig möglich?*

@ Sporax
Das ist möglich insofern noch eine 2. kupfer-doppelader vorhanden ist oder der 2. anschluß anderweitig realisiert wird. (z.b. kabel oder glasfaser)
Beauftrage einfach den neuen anschluß und warte ab, was passiert. Wenn es geht bekommst du ihn, wenn nicht sollte osnatel den auftrag stornieren.


----------

